# Intel SGX help



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi all @ TPU

Today I picked up med new CPU and Mobo but I run on to these 2 issues with Intel SGX when I try to install it and run Cyberlink Ultra HD Blu-Ray Advisor.

Intel SGX Installation:





I get this error at Advanced SGX Validation Testing:




I don't get this when Intel(R) Software Guard Extensions Software is installed under Software components and my new Intel Core i7-8086K with Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630 support SGX and this should give me access to UltraHD Blu-ray


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 30, 2018)

I've never seen that error myself, but you're in for a headache. Took me awhile to get any of this set up right :\

One thing is make sure SGX is set to "enabled" in the BIOS and not simply "Software controlled". Also, and I could be wrong, but I never had any luck with this EXCEPT when I reinstalled Windows from scratch with the correct BIOS setting from the getgo. 

There's a current DRM thread here where I mentioned this. It's one of the many headaches of DRM... and why they've turned me.. a legit purchaser of products.. into someone who HOPES they get pirated. To hell with these people.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2018)

I already enabled it, was the first thing I did before I booted up my Windows 10.

I love Intel logic because their shit commands for freshinstall, remove and so on doesn't work for me 

Link: https://software.intel.com/en-us/do...tallation-guide/install-sgx-platform-software


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 30, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I already enabled it, was the first thing I did before I booted up my Windows 10.
> 
> I love Intel logic because their shit commands for freshinstall, remove and so on doesn't work for me
> 
> Link: https://software.intel.com/en-us/do...tallation-guide/install-sgx-platform-software



Ah good.

Not sure how else to help then. :\ I hope you get it working. I was shooting in the dark, but this was what was holding me back, personally.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow intel hates you badly, first with x299 now with z370.....


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 31, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Wow intel hates you badly, first with x299 now with z370.....



Intel's SGX checker shows that SGX is enabled so it's properly Cyberlink that has fucked something up.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 31, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> Intel's SGX checker shows that SGX is enabled so it's properly Cyberlink that has fucked something up.


Ring them up, you shouldn't pay for a non functional blue ray player.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 31, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Ring them up, you shouldn't pay for a non functional blue ray player.



I checked their forum and several users r complaining that the advisor detects sgx and then after some time not.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 31, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I checked their forum and several users r complaining that the advisor detects sgx and then after some time not.


Wow that's pathetic, and now I might reconsider grabbing a blue ray drive in the future



puma99dk| said:


> Intel's SGX checker shows that SGX is enabled so it's properly Cyberlink that has fucked something up.


Have you tried it without the gpu power cables in?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 31, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Wow that's pathetic, and now I might reconsider grabbing a blue ray drive in the future



First Intel fucks ppl over saying every Skylake chip and up supports Intel SGX then afterwards no X299 has the ability to use or even with a i9-7980XE because it doesn't have a Intel Graphics and no one knows when support for 4K UltraHD Blu-ray discs from AMD and Nvidia comes.

Cyberlink is working on this but ETA is unknown which just is shit.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 31, 2018)

Please ensure you have completed the following:
1. Ensure the Intel SGX feature on your PC is enabled with 128 MB or above memory space allocated in your PC's BIOS. To perform this function in the BIOS, you should refer to the user manual of your PC or consult your PC manufacturer. 

2. After configuration in BIOS, reboot Windows to load the Intel SGX feature. 

3. Check and install the Intel Management Engine driver from your driver disc that was shipped with your PC. If you cannot find the driver, please consult your PC vendor to download the driver/software components.

4. Ensure PowerDVD is not blocked/redirected by antivirus/firewall software protection, and allow PowerDVD to access Internet connection for Intel SGX online verification/activation. 

5. Check the Ultra HD Blu-ray movie playback with PowerDVD. 

6. If the above steps does not resolve the problem, please contact CyberLink customer support with the error message information.



puma99dk| said:


> I checked their forum and several users r complaining that the advisor detects sgx and then after some time not.


Funny how a i9 can't support 4k blue ray playback and it's supported on the mainstream


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 31, 2018)

I wouldn't blame either Intel or Cyberlink for it. It's the DRM/standards commitees behind this crap.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 31, 2018)

@Xx Tek Tip xX yeh it's ironic and sad.

1. SGX is Enabled in the bios, iGPU is at Auto but I can change it no problem.

2. I have downloaded and installed "ME_Consumer_Win10_11.8.50.3460.zip" from AsRock's site yesterday.

I have checked with Intel's SGX checker:




4. PowerDVD isn't blocked using default Windows Firewall, only thing I didn't sign up for were the experience sharing thing.




5. The only 4k UltraHD movie I got right now is Ghost in The Shell, got a bunch of normal blu-rays.

6. I started a forum thread on their community like other people.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 31, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @Xx Tek Tip xX yeh it's ironic and sad.
> 
> 1. SGX is Enabled in the bios, iGPU is at Auto but I can change it no problem.
> 
> ...


How much allocated memory does the hd 630 have? Allocate around 1-2gb to the gpu memory and run the pc off the i gpu with the gpus power connectors out - don't just disable it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2018)

I wrote to ASRock and they replied and send me a link for Cyberlink's UltraHD Blu-ray Advisor version 2.0.1313.0 and this shows Intel SGX Pass so I guess the newest version isn't working as it should or something like that.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 2, 2018)

Are you sure your display, and connection path, meets the requirements:

Quote from the Cyberlink web page "What are the minimum system requirements for Ultra HD Blu-ray movie playback?"



> [Display Device] (Required)
> Display device with HDMI 2.0a/DisplayPort 1.3 or above connection interface, and must support HDCP 2.2.
> 
> [Display Cable] (Required)
> ...





> Graphics Processor
> 
> Intel 7th generation (Kaby Lake) Core i processors integrated with Intel HD Graphics 630, Intel Iris™ Graphics 640 or above.
> 
> Ultra HD Blu-ray is supported only if a display is powered by Intel Graphics and supports HDCP 2.2. If your computer includes more than one graphics processor, Ultra HD Blu-ray is supported only on the display that is connected and powered by Intel Graphics.





> *Other*
> 
> Intel Management Engine** driver with version 11.6.0.1126 or above is required for Ultra HD Blu-ray playback features.



using the latest update?  Powerdvd Updates


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2018)

@95Viper HDR doesn't really matter since PowerDVD, DVDFab and other player will switch over to SDR mode.

I got onboard Intel UHD Graphics 630 Coffee Lake.

Yes I am using the lastest PowerDVD Ultra 18 build 1815.62

When I did the lastest BD Advisor test I was using my GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 2, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @95Viper HDR doesn't really matter since PowerDVD, DVDFab and other player will switch over to SDR mode.
> 
> I got onboard Intel UHD Graphics 630 Coffee Lake.
> 
> ...



Just to get the simplest thing out of the way - do you have the latest Intel GPU driver? The last one I got made some improvements on this front for me (but that was 4k BD).


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Just to get the simplest thing out of the way - do you have the latest Intel GPU driver? The last one I got made some improvements on this front for me (but that was 4k BD).



I am use win64_24.20.100.6194 which should be the latest driver if I am not wrong.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 2, 2018)

I guess I am not grasping the point... Are you trying to play Ultra HD Blu-ray or just SD.



puma99dk| said:


> When I did the lastest BD Advisor test I was using my GTX 1080 Ti.



What happens when you use the Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630 display port on the MB?

To play Ultra HD Blu-ray  you need:



> Intel 7th generation (Kaby Lake) Core i processors integrated with Intel HD Graphics 630, Intel Iris™ Graphics 640 or above.
> 
> Ultra HD Blu-ray is supported only if a display is powered by Intel Graphics and supports HDCP 2.2. *If your computer includes more than one graphics processor, Ultra HD Blu-ray is supported only on the display that is connected and powered by Intel Graphics.*





> To output Ultra HD Blu-ray movies to an external display, the connection port embedded on the mainboard must support HDCP 2.2.



Also, your cabling and display must be able to support and pass the HDCP 2.2 signal.


----------

